
Avoiding travel through the United States - awiesenhofer
https://en.wikivoyage.org/wiki/Avoiding_travel_through_the_United_States
======
srssays
> If your final destination is Mexico or Canada, then a visa waiver might not
> be an option, even if you'd otherwise be eligible, because the visa rules
> classify some travel within North America as not leaving the United States,
> If you have a one way flight or stay for more than 90 days, you may need to
> get an actual visa; it may be easier or cheaper to just avoid the stop in
> the USA.

This is crazy! So if were to stay for an extended period in Mexico, and my
plane happens to transit in the USA on the way, I will become an overstayer in
the _USA_?! Despite only staying a few hours there.

~~~
EduardoBautista
For Mexico, the United States does not record your departure through land. The
Mexican government doesn't even record your entry if crossing by car to
Tijuana. So it's understandable how that can cause issues.

------
forgottenacc57
I'm certainly going to try to never enter the USA again.

